# FS: 3G"Aqua Alien" complete setup $20 and FREE plants, cherry shrimp, snails etc



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

*FS: 3G"Aqua Alien" complete setup $20 and FREE plants, cherry shrimp, snails etc*

*3 Gallon complete aquarium set.**









Whole setup with the original box and deco included, I can set up the whole thing for you along with substrate and easy-to-grow, low-light plants, (Java fern, moss, crypts, etc)

*-Aquarium
-lid
-substrate, your choice of gravel (in the bag) or sand (in the jar)
-thermometer
- Hagen underwater filter with low and high flow settings
-background
-plastic spaceship and space-themed stickers
*

*Retail price $30.99 Yours with everything included plus free shrimp, snails, plants etc only $20*

Still have the original box this came in, and the background, and plastic spaceship and stickers are in 9/10 condition.

A very nice little fish tank,it's sold as a goldfish kit, but isn't nearly big enough for any goldfish, however a Siamese Fighting fish / Betta fish would do great in there... Or a colony of red cherry shrimp, and/or some freshwater snails would be cool.

I also have a San Francisco Brine shrimp hatchery available, 
Mint condition only used twice, one of the three brine shrimp egg mix packages are left 
Great for feeding baby fish/newly hatched fry, or other small fish that can't eat bigger foods.*
*bought for $18 --> If you buy the aquarium, yours for only $5* *****SOLD****** thank you

*I can include a couple of Cherry Shrimp or A couple of Breeder-size Red Ramshorn (red, brown, gold, striped, spotted etc) snails free to get you started if you're interested in starting a colony*









*NOT selling the cherry shrimp separately *

... 
and ill throw in your choice of sand free (in the jar pictured) or gravel (in the bag pictured) and some easy-to-grow aquatic plants included.

(Ramshorns are easy to control poplulation wise.. unlike certain other snails, because they only breed when they get bigger than a pea or so, so every couple weeks you jusst put in a piece of lettuce over night and in the morning remove all the larger ones - no breeding in the tank)

Thanks for looking 

-George


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

bump price edited pics added


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Make me an offer, prices are obo.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

bump bump bumpity bump ideally looking to trade for a bigger tank!


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Bump added, 5 gallon acrylic tank, perfect for dwarf shrimp or a Betta.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

bump bump bump........


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

prices lowered !!! great shape, all less than 6 months old


----------



## eena (Aug 7, 2012)

hello George,

I would like to offer you $15 for the 10g one.
can come and take it today
thanks

eena


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

edit 10G&hob pending, 3G and 5G setups still available


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

price lowered on 3 gallon and 5 gallon


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

more free plants added ......


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

10 gallon sold, free plants/sand/snails if you want them... make great tankmates for Bettas, and good at clean up duty in planted tanks.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

bump 3G available again price lowered


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

I have a LOT of plants left.... so many nice crypts and 2 var of hygros and a bunch of little marimo moss balls... $60 dollars to take as much as you can carry!


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

SF brine shrimp hatchery added


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm so broke right now, priced to sell! Make me an offer, just think, you can get *another* Betta


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Prices are obo.... People who have messaged me in the past two days, I accidently deleted a bunch of messages trying to clear out my inbox so now I'm not sure who wants what. You can text me at 778 238 6389, say your name, what you want, and when you'd like to come get it. Pickup is near Metrotown mall. PM for address.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

buuuuuummmmmp


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

bumpppppppp


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

bump updated price/pics/availability have cherry shrimp again


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

*FS: 3G "Aqua Alien" tank, lid, filter, decor, substrate, thermometer +free plants*

new pics added


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

bump............


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

bump bumppp


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

buuuuuummpppppp


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

brine shrimp hatchery sold


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

bump.... more free plants added, ask for complete list


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

3G pending pickup


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

SOLD thank you!


----------

